# ممكن محدش يقرا الموضوع ده؟



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممكن محدش يقرا الموضوع ده؟* ​​*على الرغم من انى قلت لك لا تقرأ هذا الموضوع الا انك فعلا
بدأت فى قراءتة يمكن عشان حب الاستطلاع او انك عايز تعرف ايه الحاجة اللى مكنتش عايزاك تقراهاوبعد ما وصلت لنص الموضوع تقريبا لسة برده بتقرا
حتى لما ملقتش فيه اى حاجة تفيدك ......


طب ليه كملت قراية وانت مش لاقي فيه حاجة مفيدة من الاول وانا قلت لك ماتقراهوش من الاول ومسمعتش لنصيحتى ):​




وبعد ما وصلنا للنهاية قريته بعد ما اتاكدت انه مفيهوش اى حاجة ......


يا بنات وولاد الملك احنا بنعمل خطايا عارفين انها حتزعل قلب ربنا وعارفين من قبل ما نعملها انها حتضرنا ومش حتفيدنا ومع ذلك بنعملها مش غريبة دى؟!!
يعنى انت دخلت الموضوع رغم انى قلت متدخلش وصممت تخلص قراية الموضوع كله صح؟
انت لما بتيجى تعمل خطية بتكون عارف انك لو دخلت فيها مش هتفيدك فى اى حاجة ومع ذلك بتعيش فيها وبترضى تدخلها بكل ارادتك وانت مبسوط اوى
وحتى لو عرفت فى نص الخطية ان اللى هتكمله ده مالوش لازمة واحسنلك تتراجع وترجع لربنا بتصمم تكمل عشان تشوف اخرتها ايه؟
دايما بنحط ثقتنا فى الخطية وندخل فيها بقلب جامد اوى رغم اننا عارفين انها حتزعل ربنا مننا جدا جدا
طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبندخل فيها رغم اننا عارفين انها مش هتفيدنا بل بالعكس هتضرنا جدا ولو دخلتها ليه بتغامر وبتكمل لنهاية الخطية؟
لازم نحاول بقدر الامكان اننا نبعد ونتجنب الخطية مش نقرب منها حتى لو بهدف حب الاستطلاع او التجربة لان النهاية الواحدة فى الاخر.
منقول
​*


----------



## fns (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد موضوعك يستاهل التقييم ويستاهل الخمس نجوم
بجد موضوع مميز ومن احلى المواضيع اللى انا قريتها فى المنتدى
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا يا كاندي
احنا بنعمل الشئ الممنوع عنا
وزي ما بيقولوا الممنوع مرغوب

والانسان بطبيعته بيحب انه يجرب كل شئ
حتي لو متاكد انه مضر برضه بيجربه
وبعد كدا يندم ويقول ياريت ما جربت

ميرسي بجد يا كاندي كل مواضيعك هادفه جدا ومفيده
ربنا يبارك ثمره خدمتك

​


----------



## Rosetta (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يا كاندي بجد موضوع مفيد 
بس احنا تعودنا كده كل ممنوع يبقى مرغوب
الرب معنا جميعا *


----------



## mero_engel (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*عندك حق يا كاندي *
*دي الحقيقه لكل الخطايا اللي بنعملها *
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا غاليه*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## totty (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*عندك حق فى كل كلمه

ويمكن دا السبب اللى بيخلينا نخطىء كتير

ميرسى يا كاندو على الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*فكرة الموضوع تحفة
عندك حق يا قمر*


----------



## sosana (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع حلو موووووووووووووت
مرسي يا قمر عى التنبيه الجميل اللي خدناه ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

عسل يا دودو






​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> بجد موضوعك يستاهل التقييم ويستاهل الخمس نجوم
> بجد موضوع مميز ومن احلى المواضيع اللى انا قريتها فى المنتدى
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

دى شهاده اعتز بيها

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> فعلا يا كاندي
> 
> احنا بنعمل الشئ الممنوع عنا
> وزي ما بيقولوا الممنوع مرغوب​
> ...


 

ميرسى اوى لتشجيعك 

وكلامك الجميل يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا كاندي بجد موضوع مفيد *
> *بس احنا تعودنا كده كل ممنوع يبقى مرغوب*
> *الرب معنا جميعا *


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *عندك حق يا كاندي *
> 
> *دي الحقيقه لكل الخطايا اللي بنعملها *
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا غاليه*
> ...


 
ميرسى ليكى انتى يا حبيبتى

على زوقك وتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *عندك حق فى كل كلمه*​
> 
> *ويمكن دا السبب اللى بيخلينا نخطىء كتير*​
> 
> *ميرسى يا كاندو على الموضوع الجميل*​


 
العفو يا قمر


ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع تحفة*
> *عندك حق يا قمر*


 
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو موووووووووووووت
> مرسي يا قمر عى التنبيه الجميل اللي خدناه ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> تسلم ايدك


 
ميرسى اوى يا سوسنه يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> عسل يا دودو​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

انتى اللى عسل​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

على الرغم من انى قلت لك لا تقرأ هذا الموضوع الا انك فعلا
بدأت فى قراءتة يمكن عشان حب الاستطلاع او انك عايز تعرف ايه الحاجة اللى مكنتش عايزاك تقراهاوبعد ما وصلت لنص الموضوع تقريبا لسة برده بتقرا
حتى لما ملقتش فيه اى حاجة تفيدك ......


طب ليه كملت قراية وانت مش لاقي فيه حاجة مفيدة من الاول وانا قلت لك ماتقراهوش من الاول ومسمعتش لنصيحتى ):






وبعد ما وصلنا للنهاية قريته بعد ما اتاكدت انه مفيهوش اى حاجة ......




يا بنات وولاد الملك احنا بنعمل خطايا عارفين انها حتزعل قلب ربنا وعارفين من قبل ما نعملها انها حتضرنا ومش حتفيدنا ومع ذلك بنعملها مش غريبة دى؟!!
يعنى انت دخلت الموضوع رغم انى قلت متدخلش وصممت تخلص قراية الموضوع كله صح؟
انت لما بتيجى تعمل خطية بتكون عارف انك لو دخلت فيها مش هتفيدك فى اى حاجة ومع ذلك بتعيش فيها وبترضى تدخلها بكل ارادتك وانت مبسوط اوى
وحتى لو عرفت فى نص الخطية ان اللى هتكمله ده مالوش لازمة واحسنلك تتراجع وترجع لربنا بتصمم تكمل عشان تشوف اخرتها ايه؟
دايما بنحط ثقتنا فى الخطية ونخش فيها بقلب جامد اوى رغم اننا عارفين انها حتزعل ربنا مننا جدا جدا
طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبنخش فيها رغم اننا عارفين انها مش هتفيدنا بل بالعكس هتضرنا جدا ولو دخلتها ليه بتغامر وبتكمل لنهاية الخطية؟
لازم نحاول بقدر الامكان اننا نبعد ونتجنب الخطية مش نقرب منها حتى لو بهدف حب الاستطلاع او التجربة لان النهاية الواحدة فى الاخر.

م ن ق ول​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*هههههههههههههه
قديم يا يااااااراااا

كنت عارف الموضوع من اسمه
بس قولت ادخل اغلس​*


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههه
يالاهوس على الاحراج
نورت برضه يابيشو​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يالاهوس على الاحراج
> نورت برضه يابيشو​



*اكيد طبعا
لازم انور:t30:​*


----------



## محامي مسيحي (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مقلب قديم يايارا بس حلو 
شكرا على الموضوع​


----------



## porio (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*لذيذة يا يارا*

*ميرسى ربنا يباركك*


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> مقلب قديم يايارا بس حلو​
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع​


 ههههههههه
برضه؟
ميرسي محامى مسيحي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
احرجتنى​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



porio قال:


> *لذيذة يا يارا*
> 
> *ميرسى ربنا يباركك*


 ميرسي بوريو لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*طوووووويب مش هقراه أكمنى مطيييعة *​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع يامرمر​


----------



## SALVATION (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_



لازم نحاول بقدر الامكان اننا نبعد ونتجنب الخطية مش نقرب منها حتى لو بهدف حب الاستطلاع او التجربة لان النهاية الواحدة فى الاخر.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكوره كتييير يارا لموضوعك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسي تونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## GogoRagheb (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*اوعى تدخل*

ممكن محدش يقرا الموضوع ده؟

على الرغم من انى قلت لك لا تقرأ هذا الموضوع الا انك فعلا
بدأت فى قراءتة يمكن عشان حب الاستطلاع او انك عايز تعرف ايه الحاجة اللى مكنتش عايزاك تقراهاوبعد ما وصلت لنص الموضوع تقريبا لسة برده بتقرا
حتى لما ملقتش فيه اى حاجة تفيدك ......


طب ليه كملت قراية وانت مش لاقي فيه حاجة مفيدة من الاول وانا قلت لك ماتقراهوش من الاول ومسمعتش لنصيحتى ):





وبعد ما وصلنا للنهاية قريته بعد ما اتاكدت انه مفيهوش اى حاجة ......


يا بنات وولاد الملك احنا بنعمل خطايا عارفين انها حتزعل قلب ربنا وعارفين من قبل ما نعملها انها حتضرنا ومش حتفيدنا ومع ذلك بنعملها مش غريبة دى؟!!
يعنى انت دخلت الموضوع رغم انى قلت متخشش وصممت تخلص قراية الموضوع كله صح؟
انت لما بتيجى تعمل خطية بتكون عارف انك لو خشيت فيها مش هتفيدك فى اى حاجة ومع ذلك بتعيش فيها وبترضى تخشها بكل ارادتك وانت مبسوط اوى
وحتى لو عرفت فى نص الخطية ان اللى هتكمله ده مالوش لازمة واحسنلك تتراجع وترجع لربنا بتصمم تكمل عشان تشوف اخرتها ايه؟
دايما بنحط ثقتنا فى الخطية ونخش فيها بقلب جامد اوى رغم اننا عارفين انها حتزعل ربنا مننا جدا جدا
طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبنخش فيها رغم اننا عارفين انها مش هتفيدنا بل بالعكس هتضرنا جدا ولو دخلتها ليه بتغامر وبتكمل لنهاية الخطية؟
لازم نحاول بقدر الامكان اننا نبعد ونتجنب الخطية مش نقرب منها حتى لو بهدف حب الاستطلاع او التجربة لان النهاية الواحدة فى الاخر.​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*

*انت لما بتيجى تعمل خطية بتكون عارف انك لو خشيت فيها مش هتفيدك فى اى حاجة ومع ذلك بتعيش فيها وبترضى تخشها بكل ارادتك وانت مبسوط اوى
وحتى لو عرفت فى نص الخطية ان اللى هتكمله ده مالوش لازمة واحسنلك تتراجع وترجع لربنا بتصمم تكمل عشان تشوف اخرتها ايه؟
دايما بنحط ثقتنا فى الخطية ونخش فيها بقلب جامد اوى رغم اننا عارفين انها حتزعل ربنا مننا جدا جدا
طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبنخش فيها رغم اننا عارفين 


موضوع اكثر من رائع 

اللة يباركك يا جوجو​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*

*دايما بنحط ثقتنا فى الخطية ونخش فيها بقلب جامد اوى رغم اننا عارفين انها حتزعل ربنا مننا جدا جدا
طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبنخش فيها رغم اننا عارفين انها مش هتفيدنا بل بالعكس هتضرنا جدا ولو دخلتها ليه بتغامر وبتكمل لنهاية الخطية؟


موضوع رائع جدااااااااااااااا
وسؤال وجيه
عندك حق ليه بنعمل الشر واحنا عارفين انه بيزعل ربنا
ومش كدة بس لا دة بيفقدنا حالتنا الروحيه
ويدخلنا فى كميه متاعب ومشاكل
موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*

عندك حق احنا بنخش وعارفين انهيه وحشه وهتضرنا وومكن تموتنا كمان ونكون عارفين ان ربنا احسشن من الخطيه مليون مره وبرده نسيب الحلو (ربنا وندخل فى الوحش(خطيه بجد ده موضوع فى غاية الاهميه بجد لازم نلتزم بالحكايه دى اوووووى بجد شكراااا جدااااااا يا استاذ لردك


----------



## dodo jojo (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*

اسف اقصد لموضوعك


----------



## vemy (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*

شكرا للموضوع الرااااااائع


----------



## وليم تل (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*

اخى الحبيب جوجو
لم الاستغراب ونحن جميعا نعلم انها طبيعتنا البشرية
منذ خروج ادم وحواء من الجنة ومعرفتنا للخير والشر
ومع حروبات الشيطان لنا ونحن دائما نتطلع لكل ما هو ممنوع
حيث تصدق المقولة الممنوع مرغوب وهنا يكون الفرق بين المؤمن على حق
والمؤمن قليلى الايمان فكل منا يحاول الخوض فى اى تجربة وبالتالى منا من يقع
فريسة سهلة مع اغواء الشيطان ومنا من يفلت عندما يفهم انها مصيدة لة
ومن هنا دخلت وقرأت واعجبت جدا بالموضوع الهادف والجميل
ودمت بود
​


----------



## maroo maroo (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*

موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييل 
ميرررررسى ربنااااااااا يباااااااركك


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *انت لما بتيجى تعمل خطية بتكون عارف انك لو خشيت فيها مش هتفيدك فى اى حاجة ومع ذلك بتعيش فيها وبترضى تخشها بكل ارادتك وانت مبسوط اوى
> وحتى لو عرفت فى نص الخطية ان اللى هتكمله ده مالوش لازمة واحسنلك تتراجع وترجع لربنا بتصمم تكمل عشان تشوف اخرتها ايه؟
> دايما بنحط ثقتنا فى الخطية ونخش فيها بقلب جامد اوى رغم اننا عارفين انها حتزعل ربنا مننا جدا جدا
> طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبنخش فيها رغم اننا عارفين
> ...






شكرا استاذتى راجعه للمرور والرد

الرب يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



كيريا قال:


> *دايما بنحط ثقتنا فى الخطية ونخش فيها بقلب جامد اوى رغم اننا عارفين انها حتزعل ربنا مننا جدا جدا
> طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبنخش فيها رغم اننا عارفين انها مش هتفيدنا بل بالعكس هتضرنا جدا ولو دخلتها ليه بتغامر وبتكمل لنهاية الخطية؟
> 
> 
> ...








شكرا ليكى جدا 
لمرورك ومشاركتك
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



dodo jojo قال:


> عندك حق احنا بنخش وعارفين انهيه وحشه وهتضرنا وومكن تموتنا كمان ونكون عارفين ان ربنا احسشن من الخطيه مليون مره وبرده نسيب الحلو (ربنا وندخل فى الوحش(خطيه بجد ده موضوع فى غاية الاهميه بجد لازم نلتزم بالحكايه دى اوووووى بجد شكراااا جدااااااا يا استاذ لردك





ميرسى ليكى لردك
اختى الكريمة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



dodo jojo قال:


> اسف اقصد لموضوعك






لا لالالالا

ولا يهمك ​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



vemy قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الرااااااائع





شكرا ليكى اختى الكريمة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



ramzy1913 قال:


> سلام ونعمة:/انت قلت اوعى تدخل ولكن انا دخلت علشان اغيظك وبسسسسسسس
> :download::gy0000::yahoo::11::ab8::ab10::ab7::36_3_22::16_14_21::36_3_11::12f616~137::15_3_36[1]::01f577~130::ab2::ab4::big36::smi411:





يا رااااااااااااااااااجل​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



ramzy1913 قال:


> سلام ونعمة:/انت قلت اوعى تدخل ولاكن انا دخلت علشان اغيظك ولكن لما دخلت عجبنى كلامك ولقيت كلامك معقول وموزون ربنا يذيدك وتمنعنا من الدخول كمان وكمان:love_letter_send::smi420::36_15_15::sami73::11::story::big33::big32::ab8::36_3_22::16_14_21::36_3_11::01fdab~189::010104~171::15_3_36[1]:






ماشى يا عم شكرا ليك
عالعموم حضرتك نورت الموضوع​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



وليم تل قال:


> اخى الحبيب جوجو
> لم الاستغراب ونحن جميعا نعلم انها طبيعتنا البشرية
> منذ خروج ادم وحواء من الجنة ومعرفتنا للخير والشر
> ومع حروبات الشيطان لنا ونحن دائما نتطلع لكل ما هو ممنوع
> ...





شكرا ليك استاذى ول
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييل
> ميرررررسى ربنااااااااا يباااااااركك





ميررسى ليكى يا مارو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روماني زكريا (23 ديسمبر 2009)

على الرغم من انى قلت لك لا تقرأ هذا الموضوع الا انك فعلا
......................................................................................................................

بدأت فى قراءتة يمكن عشان حب الاستطلاع او انك عايز تعرف




ايه الحاجة اللى مكنتش عايزاك تقراهاوبعد ما وصلت لنص

الموضوع تقريبا لسة برده بتقرا


حتى لما ملقتش فيه اى حاجة تفيدك ......



طب ليه كملت قراية وانت مش لاقي فيه حاجة مفيدة من الاول



وانا قلت لك ماتقراهوش من الاول ومسمعتش لنصيحتى ):



وبعد ما وصلنا للنهاية قريته بعد ما اتاكدت انه مفيهوش اى حاجة ......


يا بنات وولاد الملك احنا بنعمل خطايا عارفين انها حتزعل قلب


ربنا وعارفين من قبل ما نعملها انها حتضرنا ومش حتفيدنا ومع

ذلك بنعملها مش غريبة دى؟!!

يعنى انت دخلت الموضوع رغم انى قلت متخشش وصممت

تخلص قراية الموضوع كله صح؟

انت لما بتيجى تعمل خطية بتكون عارف انك لو خشيت فيها مش

هتفيدك فى اى حاجة ومع ذلك بتعيش فيها وبترضى تخشها بكل

ارادتك وانت مبسوط اوى

وحتى لو عرفت فى نص الخطية ان اللى هتكمله ده مالوش لازمة

واحسنلك تتراجع وترجع لربنا بتصمم تكمل عشان تشوف اخرتها

ايه؟

دايما بنحط ثقتنا فى الخطية ونخش فيها بقلب جامد اوى رغم اننا

عارفين انها هتزعل ربنا مننا جدا جدا

طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبنخش فيها رغم اننا عارفين انها مش

هتفيدنا بل بالعكس هتضرنا جدا ولو دخلتها ليه بتغامر وبتكمل

لنهاية الخطية؟

لازم نحاول بقدر الامكان اننا نبعد ونتجنب الخطية مش نقرب

منها حتى لو بهدف حب الاستطلاع او التجربة لان النهاية

واحدة فى الاخر.​​
بس برده اشكركم علي مروركم​


----------



## طحبوش (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اول حاجة شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل و العنوان الملفت للنظر 

انا اول ما دخلت الموضوع فكرتو انو انت كاتب شكوى على موضوع لازم ما نقراه بس كان حاجة تانية خالص 

موضوع جميل و عبرة جميلة


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا للموضوع ____الرب يباركك*


----------



## Mary Gergees (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مييرررررررررسى كتيررر على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روماني زكريا (24 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكر كل من 
طحبوش
بنت المسيح
النهيسى
Mary Gergees
علي مروركم وربنا يباركم​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> طب ليه من الاول بنغامر وبنخش فيها رغم اننا عارفين انها مش
> 
> هتفيدنا بل بالعكس هتضرنا جدا ولو دخلتها ليه بتغامر وبتكمل
> 
> لنهاية الخطية؟


اعتذر ليني خشيت عالموضوع من دون سماحك ليه 
بس بجد موضوعك طيب ومش ممكن ارد عليك حدخلو تاني عشان فادني 
مرسي​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*

جميل  يا روماني

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

وكل سنة وانت طيب
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع راااااائع يا رومانى
ميررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*



ramzy1913 قال:


> سلام ونعمة:/انت قلت اوعى تدخل ولكن انا دخلت علشان اغيظك وبسسسسسسس
> :download::gy0000::yahoo::11::ab8::ab10::ab7::36_3_22::16_14_21::36_3_11::12F616~137::15_3_36[1]::01F577~130::ab2::ab4::big36::smi411:



اناأسف جدا جدا اناكنت اقصد المداعبة فقط:ارجو ان تغفرلى وتسامحنى  على غلطتى التى بدون قصد وشكراعلى تعب محبتك


:big36::ab4::sha::186fx::01F577~130::sami73:


----------



## Critic (26 يناير 2010)

*رد: اوعى تدخل*

*ههههههههههههه*
*موضوع جذاب و فكرته حلوة مووووووت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: ممكن ماحدش يقرا الموضوع دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------

